# Snowys, yellow edge, scamp, red snapper and more



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Mike( mayday57) Ron( grassbedhunter) and myself hit the water around 515 with a plan of deep droping then snapper we cleared the pass around 545 with not the best conditions for the long run we had planned on the reel jiggy(white knuckle express) but we persevered even though Ron wasn't very happy about it (he's happy now) we came across jumping black fin at about 100' in depth but they didn't wanna stay and play on we go get to our first spot about 9:00 first drop results in a long tail not what we were looking for but I didn't have to reel the 113 up empty next drop mike gets our first snowy now were pumped couple more empty retrieves of the 113 and I'm beat but will make it mike gets a huge hit on the way up about 50-75 feet off the bottom very odd but we k ow it's a really good fish so he plays with it for a good 20 min to get a 40+# jack up from 600' realeased for later then we get on the grouper and tiles mike managed a good 18# snowy then I get a double a nice snowy and a yellow edge were pumped arms hurting but pumped plug away at what we thought was a limit with 3 tiles and 9 grouper but after geting to or snapper spot we realize I had counted 2 of the tiles as grouper while they were floating I. The chill kill so I quickly put 2 nice scamps I. The boat we start trying for our snapper while mike cook another fantastic round of riveted Ron and I put 3 nice 10-12# snaps in the box after lunch/dinner we arent really to concerned with putting much more fish in the box but we tried half heartedly to finish our snapper limit with only a couple small mingos and chicken dolphin to show for it we head north to ge beer gas beer and clean fish. We have worked very hard to make this trip come together and it finally paid off thanks mike for another amazing day on the reel jiggy


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

it was a pleasure having you aboard as always I'm glad we were finely able to put some unicorns (deep water grouper ) in the box after many failed atemps and empty fish boxes . It was a great time dispite the bumpy ride thanks for all the help.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Good job guys wish I could have made it!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch guys, especially manually


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice job Mike, thats hard core for sure. You guys have got to be sore today after manually deep dropping in those conditions yesterday.
Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

nice work !


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

nice variety of fish. that's going to be some good eatin


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mike and CREW very nice catch. Now that's how you do it. Who needs electrics.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

definitly some good groceries:thumbup:


----------

